

Key Silk Road employee breaks silence.  - teawithcarl
https://medium.com/p/12a412880d88

======
pedalpete
Has Ulbricht confessed to being DPR during the time of these events? The
article lists Ulbricht's name throughout, though also admits that Green did
not know the identity of DPR, therefore, the circle is not closed here, and
Ulbricht may not be the guilty party.

